# Playing with photoshop



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Just playing around with photoshop to see what I could produce. I am not particularly worried about the photos themselves more the effect I have created.

Comments welcome.

Clarke


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like that:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like the idea

but

most photos have lost their aspect ratio's, also spacing between the square notches and the size of them, all due to it being stretched


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried doin something like that years ago, but failed.... how did you do it?

Idea I had was a black strip, place the pictures on it "cut" the sqaures out, and then warp or free transform or something?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.good-tutorials.com/search/tutorials/all/filmstrip?approved


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one boss.... need to get back into chopping etc. Used to do loads of cars (like pete smith)....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

linky no worky

it goes here http://j7labs.com/?p=60


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ahh yeh bugger, similar one > http://www.photoshopstar.com/graphics/making-a-realistic-film-strip-with-a-reflection-on-the-floor/


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers for all the comments guys. Here is the youtube video, photogavin seems to have quite a lot of useful stuff on there.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

ClarkeG said:


> Cheers for all the comments guys. Here is the youtube video, photogavin seems to have quite a lot of useful stuff on there.
> 
> YouTube- How to make a 3D film strip in Photoshop - Week 69


Photo Gavin is a bit of a tool.

Look at the practical ones where he's shooting kids high key and they're throwing plastic ball-pond balls at him. It's hilarious, and he's totally clueless and awkward.

Character assassination complete..

S


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool! Going to give that a try!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

my quick attempt










gonna try it but adding reflections instead


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

and this one










the guide for that one was more difficult! cutting into sections and manually warping! it tells you to warm the film strip and the reflection separately! sod that, warped together so that they match!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

trying to combine bits from both tutorials, along with adding my own methods


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

ClarkeG said:


> Just playing around with photoshop to see what I could produce. I am not particularly worried about the photos themselves more the effect I have created.
> 
> Comments welcome.
> 
> Clarke


Thanks, nice post, it has given me more of an insight of the "perspective view" in Photoshop too.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my go!










Quite happy 

Subcribed to his youtube feed!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

looks really good Clarke, must give this a go.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

My attempt!


----------

